# 3rd gen window motor.



## tmorales509 (Dec 7, 2006)

Well i have a question about the window motors/regulators. Both my driver side front and back still work good but both my passenger front and back are out. My front passenger motor is dead but the regulator is still good, the cables are still in place and whatnot. My rear passenger is the opposite, The motor still works but the cables broke. So my question is, would it be possible to take the motor out of the rear passenger and put it in the front passenger or are they different?


----------



## tmorales509 (Dec 7, 2006)

I just tried it today and it does work! The motors are the same i think as long as its on the same side. Well at least now i just have 1 window that doesnt work instead of 2. lol.


----------



## HuPeRcHiLd (Oct 13, 2007)

My driver's side rear door window is dead. Does that mean I can use any left side window motor (from a Maxima) to repair this? Is it difficult to get at? Does the glass need to be removed? Any tips/pics you could give would be great!


----------



## tmorales509 (Dec 7, 2006)

Is it or motor that is dead or your regulator? When you try to roll the window up or down can you hear any sound or none? So only your driver rear window doesnt work? How bout you driver front? Anyways i will take pics on how to take it off in a little while:newbie:


----------



## tmorales509 (Dec 7, 2006)

Its not really hard to do. It only took me about 15 mins to change the rear motor to the front but i guess thats because ive taken my door apart so much i already know it like the back of my hand, lol. And yes you do need to take out the window to remove the motor. So be careful with the glass. im postin the pics in about a half hour.


----------



## tmorales509 (Dec 7, 2006)

Actually now that i think of it. I dont need to take pics. There is a tutorial on how to remove it online. Here is the link to it.
http://www.geocities.com/bracecraig/maxima/window/regulator.html

There you go, that should help out. But i took these 2 pics for you after the regulator is out. This is what it looks like out of the door. To remove the motor from the regulator there is just 3 screws to take off which ive highlghted in red. After you take off the 3 screws just pull the motor off.









This is what it looks like off of the regulator. Now just do the same with the other door and switch the motors.


----------



## HuPeRcHiLd (Oct 13, 2007)

When I push the button, I hear nothing. I've only had the car for a few weeks so the history of the back door, driver's side. My driver's door window works fine, as do both passenger windows. I'm a little concerned that I might just make things worse by taking out the glass. How can I tell if it's my regulator or the motor itself?


----------



## tmorales509 (Dec 7, 2006)

Well im guessing its the motor if u hear no sound. If it was the regulator than u would still hear the motor pushing up and down. What u can do is just take off the door panel and put your hand in there and feel around too see if the cables on the regulator are broke. This Is an example of a broked regulator. The cables bind up like this so if u stick ur hand in there u should be able to feel if the cables are binded and broke. But im pretty sure its the motor.


----------



## HuPeRcHiLd (Oct 13, 2007)

What are the prices of those parts (the motor and the regulate)? Can they be bought separately? Do the door panels snap off or are there screws? Sorry for the noob questions but I just got the car and it's not here right now!


----------



## tmorales509 (Dec 7, 2006)

Hmm there is a few screws that need to be taken off. I believe for the rear doors there in 1 under the ash tray. 
This is the front door but the screws are in the same place for the rear.









































Did you look at the tutorial i posted in post#6. It has pictures of how to take it off. For the prices Ill look right now at a couple websites. You can buy them however u want(just the motor seperate, the regulator seperate or together.


----------



## tmorales509 (Dec 7, 2006)

Well for the regulator itself on ebay they have em for $20 and up.
Search results for Interior Window Motors & Parts Nissan in Car & Truck Parts & Accessories

Or youd probly be better just to buy them together, Here is one also on ebay for about $44. Brand new with motor and regulator.
eBay Motors: WINDOW REGULATOR nissan MAXIMA 89-94 rear 90 91 92 LH (item 370041226291 end time Apr-16-08 15:50:40 PDT)

I got mine on ebay aswell and they are a good deal. Unless you wanna call around to local shops but then you will probly end up paying double the price


----------

